# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Acetone Print Finisher, take your print to the next level! - osprintingllc.com

## rburnham

Greetings Makers,
As many of you may already know, acetone baths are a great way to give ABS parts a glossy clean finish. The process requires acetone to be evaporated in a container and the part to be emerged into the vapor cloud. There are articles talking about using the heated bed of their 3D printer to perform acetone baths. Acetone should be used in a well ventilated space and a dedicated machine is the best way to perform vapor baths. 


I am proud to announce the release of the Vapor Print Finisher (VPF). The VPF will allow makers to perform vapor baths in safe, well ventilated locations while freeing up your 3D printer. The VPF is a temperature controlled hotplate and all you need to add is a glass jar and some acetone. Acetone baths are great for makers looking to take their prints to a new level or inventors looking to make top notch prototypes. 


The VPF comes with a 6x6 inch hotbed and runs off a 12v 6a power supply. 


Get the VPF 6"x6" for only $85 at store.osprintingllc.com








model source: thing:18271



model source: thing:27053


All the prints were printed with a 4 layer wall thickness and .2mm layer height.


Thank you for your time


Sincerely,
Rob Burnham
CEO of Open Source Printing LLC

----------


## palawanisland

looking for this.

----------


## Geoff

Hi, this looks neat, and if I had not just seen the tutorial for how you don't need to heat the acetone I would buy one!

Your price is pretty reasonable I must say tho, I own several of all of the parts in that and really, I don't think I could buy it all seperately for less than $60-$70, so for $85 I think this is a pretty good buy, mind you postage to Oz would probably cost more than the item itself :/

----------

